# 0190-Dialer



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2001)

Ich hab vor kurzem auf dem Rechner meines Bruders eine Dfü-Verbindung, deren Rufnummer nur aus einer 0 bestand entdeckt. Ich habe diese dann gelöscht, da mir das schon sehr verdächtig vorkam. Nun weiß ich aber nicht wie lange es diese Dfü-Verbindung schon gab und ob sie Schaden angerichtet hat. Ich hab ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ganz verstanden, inwiefern sich diese Verbindung aktiviert. Startet sie jedes Mal, wenn man sich "normal" ins Internet einwählt?
Auf der letzten Telefonrechnung sind dies bezüglich keine auffälligen Posten aufgetreten. Nur ich weiß, daß, wenn man zum Beispiel vom Telefon eine dieser privaten Call-by-call-Nummern vorwählt, werden diese erst auf späteren Rechnungen aufgeführt. Können Sie mir dazu was sagen.


----------



## Heiko (9 Dezember 2001)

Hallo!

Ich bin kein Freund von Ferndiagnosen. Die meisten dieser Art sind nicht sehr seriös.
Grundsätzlich gilt:
Hol Dir einen passenden 0190-Warner - am besten einen der kostenlosen - und schau mal, welche Einwahlnummern bei Deinem Bruder tatsächlich verwendet werden. Außerdem sollte er seinen Virenscanner immer auf dem neuesten Stand halten.
Wenn die Einwahlen schon passiert sind, dann kann sich Dein Bruder zwar beschweren, sein Geld sollte er aber vorsichtshalber abschreiben. Ob er es in dem Fall wieder kriegt ist eher zweifelhaft.
Also eine Einwahlwarner installieren und regelmäßig prüfen, ob es eine neue Version gibt oder eine neue Problematik bei den Dialern. Hier hilft evtl. auch der computerbetrug-Newsletter weiter.


----------



## Tschenger (14 Dezember 2001)

Hallo Heiko,
ich habe mich für die 0190 Nummern bei der Telekom sperren lassen.
Die Gegühren hierfür betrugen einmalig 15,-DM
Normalerweise dürfte es jetzt in dieser Richtung keine bösen Überraschungen geben. Oder besteht die Möglichkeit, dass solche Dialer diese Sperre umgehen können?
Gruss
Tschenger


----------



## Heiko (15 Dezember 2001)

Nein, hilft leider nicht wirklich zuverlässig.

Die Sperre hilft nicht gegen 0193-Dialer und es ist momentan auch nicht ganz klar, ob die Sperre gegen 0190-Nummern hilft, die über einen andern Netzbetreiber gewählt werden.
Teste doch mal bitte eine der "billigen" 0190-Nummern und wähle diese als 01090-0190-xxxx.
01090 ist Viag Interkom, die verlangen meines Wissens keine Anmeldung. Das wäre auch für ein Thema hier interessant zu wissen. Ich wäre Dir sehr dankbar. Ich kanns leider nicht testen, da ich die Nummern nicht sperren lassen will.


----------



## Tschenger (19 Dezember 2001)

Hallo Heiko,
ich habe am vergangenen Sonntag mal versucht,verschiedene 0190 Nummern anzurufen.Auch die die sogenannten "Billiganbieter"
Es war in allen Fällen nur ein Besetztzeichen zu hören.
Ich werde aber in der nächsten Zeit wieder einige Versuche starten.
Sollte auch hier nur das Besetztzeichen zu hören sein,gehe ich davon aus,dass die Sperre zumindest bei den 0190er was gebracht hat.
In dieser Sache melde ich mich wieder.
PS: Dein Bericht über dieses Thema auf der Startseite ist super!
Gruss
Tschenger


----------



## Heiko (19 Dezember 2001)

Du hast also eine Vor-Vorwahl verwendet? Habe ich das richtig herausgelesen?

Danke für das Lob!


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2001)

Hallo , erstmal Lob an dieses Forum.
Also ich habe auch ein preselect Vetrag bei Arcor, bin sonst bei t-online.
Habe die 0190 sperren lassen und bleibt auch gesperrt, trotz preselect bei arcor (Nur zu Info)


----------



## Tschenger (28 Dezember 2001)

Hallo Leute,
Heiko,du hast richtig verstanden.Ich habe so eine Vor-Vorwahl verwendet.War das etwa falsch??
Gruss
Tschenger


----------



## Heiko (29 Dezember 2001)

Nein, ich wußte nur nicht ob ich es richtig verstanden hatte...


----------



## betrug0190 (1 Februar 2002)

*Call-by-Call*

Wenn ihr schon drüber sprecht. Gerade da sollte mann aufpassen. Bei Aol zum Beispiel geben die Frauen die da ihre Spam Werbung machen die Nummern nur noch so Raus: 010240190xxxxxx oder 010900190xxxxxx . Wenn man da nicht Ordentlich hinschaut.


----------



## Reinhard (10 Februar 2002)

*YAW und FritzCard*

Hallo Heiko,

nachdem ich YAW installiert hatte, stellte ich fest, dass zwar Verbindungen, die über 'Arbeitsplatz - DFÜ-Verbindungen' hergestellt wurden angezeigt werden, nicht aber über die installierte FritzCard.
Dieser 'Spass' hat mir - trotz (seinerzeit anderem) 190er-Warner - schon mal 50 € gekostet.
Ein erneuter 'mutwilliger' (aber kontrollierter) Test mit einer 0190er Nummer brachte dasselbe Ergebnis.
Beim Windows-Start (W95) wird sowohl die FritzCard initialisiert als auch YAW aktiviert.
Wie funkioniert den die FritzCard-Initialisierung - oder: wie verbindet sich denn die Karte mit dem DFÜ-Netzwerk?
Sollte ich z.B. YAW über den RUNSERVICES-Schlüssel aktivieren, damit er sich vor Fritz ins System einklinkt?

Gruss
 :roll: Reinhard


----------



## Heiko (10 Februar 2002)

Ich bin zwar nicht der Entwickler, kann mir aber vorstellen, daß die von Dir angesprochene Verbindung über CAPI gestartet wird. Wenn ich richtig liege kann YAW CAPI-Verbindungen (noch) nicht überwachen.


----------



## Devilfrank (11 Februar 2002)

*YAW*

Hallo Reinhardt - am besten eignet sich hier ein Tool, daß das gesamte DFÜ-Netzwerk überwacht. Bei mir z.B. erledigt das das Online-Counter 2000, mit dem Nebeneffekt, daß ich auch noch ein schönen Überblick habe, mit welchem Provider war ich denn wann unterwegs...  
Grüsse Frank


----------

